# True Siamese Algae Eater? ID confirmation please and thanks



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello there 

I went looking for some True SAEs and came across the typical mislabelled bunch from time to time .

I think I got some that fit the description of true SAEs. I hope my eyes didn't deceive me... I really need em to eat some BBA.

Let me know if you guys think 

Much appreciated.

Here are the videos:

http://vid169.photobucket.com/albums/u221/rem1nisce/4SAE_zpszkqa4qyk.mp4

http://vid169.photobucket.com/albums/u221/rem1nisce/3SAE1OTTO_zpsprb2gipl.mp4

http://vid169.photobucket.com/albums/u221/rem1nisce/4SAE RETREAT_zps0uhytgin.mp4

And pictures:







P.S: I have some ottos in the tank video so don't mind them!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe those are the true SAEs.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Trick that's worked for me to tell them apart from other similar looking fish is the black bar goes through the entire body even into the tail. Those look like SAE to me. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, looks like true SAE to me.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Reis said:


> Trick that's worked for me to tell them apart from other similar looking fish is the black bar goes through the entire body even into the tail. Those look like SAE to me.


Agreed.

The bar in the tail should fade and narrow to a point in true SAEs.
Also, the dorsal fin is clear, not yellow.

There are some other similar looking cyprinids that have the black bar in the tail that are darker and thicker, those are not true SAEs.
They might also have yellow in the dorsal fin, not a true SAE.

Here is a good ID article:
http://www.petresources.net/fish/article/sae.html


----------

